# HQ stockpot?



## coyote (Jan 16, 2013)

Where can I find good quality very large pots for the stovetop?

My  local Smart & Final has plenty that are huge enough for me (even a  100qt one), but they all seem too thin-bottomed for good temperature  distribution.  And aluminum, which isn't ideal IIRC.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 16, 2013)

Restaurant Supplies, Restaurant Equipment, FSW Restaurant Supply


----------



## jennyema (Jan 16, 2013)

Andy hit the nail on the head: a restaurant supply store


----------



## GLC (Jan 17, 2013)

And if you have trouble getting to a restaurant supply, home brewing supplies also have them.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 17, 2013)

I just got a pot at at FSW place, even with shipping it is still a good deal.


----------

